# Look what I found today!



## GeckoJosh (Oct 11, 2010)

I found little guy in my incubator this morning,
I knew they were going to be small, but this is ridiculous lol
Btw, thats a small Bic lighter


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

nice work Gex


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 11, 2010)

lol , cool - congrats


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Oct 11, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 11, 2010)

very nice mate


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 11, 2010)

nooice GM, what species btw?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 11, 2010)

looks like a lace moniter to me - ha ha ha 

lookn good


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 11, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> looks like a lace moniter to me - ha ha ha
> 
> lookn good



WOW now i know how huge they where when thay hatch im definatly not getting one........WOOOW lol


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 11, 2010)

top job mate


----------



## leighroy6 (Oct 11, 2010)

so small and he's started smokin already? ha


----------



## 1issie (Oct 11, 2010)

Awwwww,cute,is he a southern marbled??


----------



## Sarah (Oct 11, 2010)

congrats on the newest hatchy !


----------



## gemrock2hot (Oct 11, 2010)

awww so cute grats


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, 
He/she is a Variegated Dtella _Gehyra variegata

_The females only lay 1 egg per clutch and I only got 3 clutches out of her up until just over a month ago and nothing since, Im hoping thats not it for the season.

Cheers Josh


----------



## kupper (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome I see you did action my requests .... the burtons will be very happy that your breeding its food :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 11, 2010)

kupper said:


> awesome I see you did action my requests .... the burtons will be very happy that your breeding its food :lol:


 Lol, at one egg per clutch they will be waiting a while


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 12, 2010)

Has anyone else had a go at breeding them?


----------

